# Pensieri...a ruota libera



## Degenerate X (3 Settembre 2012)

Col permesso dei "piani alti", vista la prematura scomparsa della Tagboard (RIP 2002-2012) chiedo se si può usare questo topic come una sorta di Tagboard. Cioè, non c'è un argomento, pensieri liberi appunto, come da titolo.
Così se qualcuno vuol dire qualcosa che non riguarda specificatamente un argomento e che non richiede l'apertura di un topic che probabilmente avrà una durata massima di tipo 2 post, può scriverlo qui...

Per dire, se ci fosse stata la tag (non volendo aprire un topic "inutile") avrei chiesto come mai la scelta della bandiera dell'Inghilterra piuttosto che una più classica bandiera britannica nella lista delle possibili traduzioni (  ) però non è nemmeno il caso di aprire una discussione in Bacheca per così poco...

Mi sembra un buon compromesso...


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

Ammerricana faceva più figo forse


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Potrebbero mettere la bandiera di Hong Kong, infondo si parla inglese anche li


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

ottima idea


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Settembre 2012)

mi piace questo topic

senza la tag mi stavo deprimendo


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

In quanto Scozzese chiedo la rimozione della bandiera inglese e la sua sostituzione con la Bandiera Scozzese. O, al limite, quella del Regno Unito.

E voglio anche il Basco.


----------



## yelle (4 Settembre 2012)

RIP Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> In quanto Scozzese chiedo la rimozione della bandiera inglese e la sua sostituzione con la Bandiera Scozzese. O, al limite, quella del Regno Unito.
> 
> E voglio anche il Basco.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> RIP Michael Clarke Duncan



ho dovuto andar su google perchè il nome non mi era nuovo, ma mi sfuggiva chi fosse. 

ci sono rimasta malissimo. 
poveraccio RIP, mi piaceva molto come attore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> RIP Michael Clarke Duncan



No! :-( 

R.I.P.


----------



## yelle (4 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ci sono rimasta malissimo.
> poveraccio RIP, mi piaceva molto come attore.


ma poi era giovane porca miseria solo 54 anni


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> RIP Michael Clarke Duncan


Oddio, anch'io non lo collegavo, ma ora ho visto chi è! -___-
R.I.P.! (


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Pensieri liberi? ma davvero?? nel senso che è possibile scrivere qualsiasi cosa ci passi per la mente e continuare così, a ruota libera, senza avere uno scopo ben preciso di quel che si vuol dire? se è così, a cazzeggio, penso diverrò un assiduo di questo topic. Probabilmente finirò pure con l'esser considerato pazzo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Noo jon coffii....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Noo jon coffii....


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, benchè non interessi a nessuno, mi sto stupendo di quanto latte stia bevendo ultimamente. Credo di esser in fase regressiva, sempre più verso lo stato embrionale. Bevo così tanto latte che da bambino in confronto ero un dilettante della poppata; un'altra dimostrazione di quanto affermo proviene dal fatto che mi stia sempre meno interessando alle donne e sempre più ai videogames: questione di soddisfazioni, probabilmente; sto decisamente ridiventando bambino. Anche il mio cervello ormai ha sempre più spesso pensieri infantili. Sono un Benjamin Button versione italiana, ma meno figo. Forse.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Nessuno qua' dentro beve piu' latte di quanto ne beva io.
Son pronto a scommetterci tutto.
Lo bevo sin da bambino, lo bevo adesso e lo berro' sempre.
W il latteee

Ah fosse per me lo berrei a pranzo e a cena...credo di berne almeno piu' di 0,5l al giorno, d'estate poi arrivo anche al litro giornaliero


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Un litro circa al giorno. Mi stanno cadendo i denti e spuntando quelli da latte!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Pensieri liberi? ma davvero?? nel senso che è possibile scrivere qualsiasi cosa ci passi per la mente e continuare così, a ruota libera, senza avere uno scopo ben preciso di quel che si vuol dire? se è così, a cazzeggio, penso diverrò un assiduo di questo topic. *Probabilmente finirò pure con l'esser considerato pazzo*.



Tranquillo sei già sulla buona strada


----------



## yelle (4 Settembre 2012)

io non bevo latte


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tranquillo sei già sulla buona strada



LO SO! 
Chissà perchè avevo il sentore che qualcuno (più di qualcuno) prima o poi lo dicesse!


----------



## blunotturno (4 Settembre 2012)

credo di essere per la terza volta al un punto zero della mia vita.
In questo momento ho tutto in ballo, e posso cambiare tutto dall'oggi al domani.
è così strano.

Però mi piace.

Nel frattempo mi sono preso una cotta per l'universo Ultimates della Marvel, figata!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

io rivoglio il caldo


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io rivoglio il caldo


pure io, la pioggia ha ampiamente rotto le palle


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

già Andre, vabbè che non fa tanto freddo però vorrei farmi un altro giorno di mare


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> io non bevo latte



Cosi' pero' ce la servi facile facile


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Il latte è buonissimo, pure io ne faccio uso a quantità industriali!

Comunque, finalmente si respira! Fuck estate!


----------



## Solo (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma che caldo e caldo! Winter is FINALLY coming!


----------



## yelle (4 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cosi' pero' ce la servi facile facile


e hai ragione pure te


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Preferisco di gran lunga il caldo dell'estate all'inverno freddo. Le donne scoperte, con le gonne corte, le scollature ampie e la schiena scoperta, piuttosto che ricoperte da capo a piedi con pigiamoni bigfoot style. Un bagno al mare è di gran lunga preferibile ad una slittata sulla neve. Meglio la granita della cioccolata calda. In quanto al Natale, diventa una festa noiosa più o meno dai 10 anni.


----------



## Cm Punk (4 Settembre 2012)

Anche io preferisco l'estate, il mare    
L'inverno è decente solo per il calcio.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

neve, gelo, -10 gradi di notte... non vedo l'ora


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Bisognerebbe trasferirsi in qualche paese caldo, magari un'isola. Niente ****ate, niente problemi, lontano da sta società


----------



## Cm Punk (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe trasferirsi in qualche paese caldo, magari un'isola. Niente ****ate, niente problemi, lontano da sta società


Il mio sogno!
Quanto vorrei andare a vivere in polinesia francese


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno!
> Quanto vorrei andare a vivere in polinesia francese


Però per farlo bisogna anche avere i cosiddetti, non è facile lasciare tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe trasferirsi in qualche paese caldo, magari un'isola. Niente ****ate, niente problemi, lontano da sta società



quotazzo! 
nei vantaggi del caldo avete dimenticato l'ABBRONZATURA


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Quando mi chiedono come sto, nel 99% dei casi mi sento decisamente a disagio nel rispondere. Trascurando le volte in cui ti senti davvero bene a 360 gradi e quelle in cui ti senti una *****, volte nelle quali la risposta diventa immediata, per il resto il primo pensiero che viene in mente è "boh, non ci avevo pensato fino ad ora"..tralasciando il reale significato della domanda per chi te l'ha porta. Tanto che ho cominciato ad elaborare risposte predefinite del tutto insignificanti: "ma si, va'". "Non c'è male". "Non mi lamento". Cioè, dai, che risposte sono? in effetti il discorso muore sempre lì. E siccome sono completamente onesto con me stesso, il più delle volte non mi degno nemmeno di contraccambiare: "e tu come stai?"...non perchè non mi interessi (beh si, anche per questo), ma soprattutto perchè so che la risposta che riceverei avrebbe più o meno la stessa rilevanza di quelle in precedenza date da me, nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> In quanto Scozzese chiedo la rimozione della bandiera inglese e la sua sostituzione con la Bandiera Scozzese. O, al limite, quella del Regno Unito.
> 
> E voglio anche il Basco.



Ridicoli gli italioti che si spacciano per stranieri... come gli italo-inglesi o gli italo-ammerigani o i giappo-italiani


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Quando mi chiedono come sto, nel 99% dei casi mi sento decisamente a disagio nel rispondere. Trascurando le volte in cui ti senti davvero bene a 360 gradi e quelle in cui ti senti una *****, volte nelle quali la risposta diventa immediata, per il resto il primo pensiero che viene in mente è "boh, non ci avevo pensato fino ad ora"..tralasciando il reale significato della domanda per chi te l'ha porta. Tanto che ho cominciato ad elaborare risposte predefinite del tutto insignificanti: "ma si, va'". "Non c'è male". "Non mi lamento". Cioè, dai, che risposte sono? in effetti il discorso muore sempre lì. E siccome sono completamente onesto con me stesso, il più delle volte non mi degno nemmeno di contraccambiare: "e tu come stai?"...non perchè non mi interessi (beh si, anche per questo), ma soprattutto perchè so che la risposta che riceverei avrebbe più o meno la stessa rilevanza di quelle in precedenza date da me, nulla.



straquoto


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Quando mi chiedono come sto, nel 99% dei casi mi sento decisamente a disagio nel rispondere. Trascurando le volte in cui ti senti davvero bene a 360 gradi e quelle in cui ti senti una *****, volte nelle quali la risposta diventa immediata, per il resto il primo pensiero che viene in mente è "boh, non ci avevo pensato fino ad ora"..tralasciando il reale significato della domanda per chi te l'ha porta. Tanto che ho cominciato ad elaborare risposte predefinite del tutto insignificanti: "ma si, va'". "Non c'è male". "Non mi lamento". Cioè, dai, che risposte sono? in effetti il discorso muore sempre lì. E siccome sono completamente onesto con me stesso, il più delle volte non mi degno nemmeno di contraccambiare: "e tu come stai?"...non perchè non mi interessi (beh si, anche per questo), ma soprattutto perchè so che la risposta che riceverei avrebbe più o meno la stessa rilevanza di quelle in precedenza date da me, nulla.



Le domande di routine mi hanno sempre provocato ribrezzo assoluto. Quelli che ti conoscono, gli unici a cui importa, sanno già come stai. Quelli che non ti conoscono te lo chiedono per dire qualcosa.

Il bel tacer non fu mai scritto disse qualcuno, e secondo me aveva ragionissima


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> neve, gelo, -10 gradi di notte... non vedo l'ora



Marò, stupendo! Niente sudate notturne!


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Strano, stranissimo. La gente parla, parla, parla, parla, parla, parla, ma non fa mai quello che dice. Però la cosa che più mi inquieta è che la stessa gente che parla, parla, parla, parla, parla, parla, parla e poi non fa mai quello che dice, si aspetta che tu faccia altrettanto. Se lo aspetta. Come se fosse una regola, una normalità. Non conosco ancora bene le regole del grande gioco; è un gioco che lascio volentieri giocare ad altri. Ha in sé stesso qualcosa di sbagliato, mi mette a disagio: è un gioco al quale partecipano normalmente i più e del quale i più dei più ne trasgrediscono le regole basilari come regola principale. Non so giocare, lo ammetto, non lo capisco. Mi arrendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Che noia oggi....Voi che fate?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cris ha scritto:


> neve, gelo, -10 gradi di notte... non vedo l'ora



 Godo estate del cacchio!


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Darren quando inizia a te la la scuola ? 

Scommetto che blu non avendo il diploma va alle serali 



In realta' e' sotto copertura


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Settembre 2012)

ho trovato 10 euro per terra...


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che noia oggi....Voi che fate?



Si contribuisce al PIL del paese


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si contribuisce al PIL del paese



Se volete vi do il mio IBAN e contribuite al mio


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren quando inizia a te la la scuola ?
> 
> Scommetto che blu non avendo il diploma va alle serali
> 
> ...


Scuola? 

Tra poco prendo la laurea


----------



## Solo (4 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si contribuisce al PIL del paese


Probabilmente è per quello che siamo in recessione


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Settembre 2012)

la cosa migliore è la domenica mattina con fuori 5 gradi e tu stai sotto il piumone al calduccio!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la cosa migliore è la domenica mattina con fuori 5 gradi e tu stai sotto il piumone al calduccio!!!


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

son a ca solo, sto mangiando un sacco di *****te..

wurstel caldo e sottilette nel panino + birra


----------



## Solo (4 Settembre 2012)

Le sottilette sono pessime, come cavolo fai a mangiarle?


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Le sottilette sono pessime, come cavolo fai a mangiarle?



nel toast o se sciolte in qualche modo non sono male dai.. in mancanza di altro poi


----------



## Canonista (4 Settembre 2012)

Inverno: buio alle 17.00, zaino zeppo di fondini, birretta con gli amici e giretto di ricognizione 

Eppure prima o poi mi toccherà smettere, lo dico da un pezzo ma non resisto


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Inverno: buio alle 17.00, zaino zeppo di fondini, birretta con gli amici e giretto di ricognizione
> 
> Eppure prima o poi mi toccherà smettere, lo dico da un pezzo ma non resisto



fondini? cosa sono?


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Ho mangiato un fico d'india...adesso ho le mani impestate da microscopiche spine. Dolore atrocissimo.


----------



## Canonista (4 Settembre 2012)

Spray smezzati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Inverno: buio alle 17.00, zaino zeppo di fondini, birretta con gli amici e giretto di ricognizione
> 
> Eppure prima o poi mi toccherà smettere, lo dico da un pezzo ma non resisto



Sentiremo cosa avranno da dire le autorità


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Spray smezzati.



Spray smezzati?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Spray smezzati?



Da quanto ho capito io si tratta di roba per scrivere sui muri....


----------



## Canonista (4 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sentiremo cosa avranno da dire le autorità



Penso che smetterò prima di farmi incoolare, non rischio troppo, non posso macchiarmi.
Voglio smettere, so che è solo una valvola di sfogo per me e che per altri è solo schifo.
Che dire, a me dà fastidio chi fuma e butta il mozzicone a terra; magari a lui darà fastidio quello che faccio io.

Il mondo non è fatto per poter andare tutti perfettamente d'accordo, gente diversa sceglie strade diverse.
C'è da dire che sono uno che vuole " 'nguacchiare " tutto quanto, per lo più mi dirigo verso edifici desolati e non abitati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Penso che smetterò prima di farmi incoolare, non rischio troppo, non posso macchiarmi.
> Voglio smettere, so che è solo una valvola di sfogo per me e che per altri è solo schifo.
> Che dire, a me dà fastidio chi fuma e butta il mozzicone a terra; magari a lui darà fastidio quello che faccio io.
> 
> ...


Io scherzo eh! Sono proprio l'ultimo che può fare la morale su queste cose


----------



## Canonista (4 Settembre 2012)

Beh figurati, ogni tanto gridiamo al lupo tra di noi pur di dare quell'aria giocosa alla situazione


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

ah, bombolette spray si chiamano, in italiano


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh figurati, ogni tanto gridiamo al lupo tra di noi pur di dare quell'aria giocosa alla situazione



Ahahah un classico


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Cos'è che fate? Disegni, firme o che? Dico a canonista


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Settembre 2012)

internet del cavolo, non mi va niente


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> internet del cavolo, non mi va niente



Una cosa di sicuro si... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

No ragazzi, appena assaggiata questa:







D I S U M A N A


----------



## cocaprinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora arrivino quelle belle mattinate con sveglia al!e 7 per andare al lavoro e con fuori -5°


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Una cosa di sicuro si...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma che roba è?


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Salsa piccante. Non è piccante in realtà, è infuocante. Devastante. 

E' bastata la punta di uno stuzzicadenti per farmi prendere fuoco la bocca e la gola. Mai sentita una cosa così...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Salsa piccante. Non è piccante in realtà, è infuocante. Devastante.
> 
> E' bastata la punta di uno stuzzicadenti per farmi prendere fuoco la bocca e la gola. Mai sentita una cosa così...



La devo prendere assolutamente! Sai che scherzoni a tavola


----------



## Isao (4 Settembre 2012)

Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo e le colonne sonore di Samuele Bersani. Mi godo un bel film.


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La devo prendere assolutamente! Sai che scherzoni a tavola



Te lo sconsiglio, fallo con roba più leggera. Quella è davvero pesante...


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma dove la vendono? Mai vista..

a me il piccante piace..la devo provare..tipo sulle patatine fritte al pisto del keciap va bene?


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dove la vendono? Mai vista..
> 
> a me il piccante piace..la devo provare..tipo sulle patatine fritte al pisto del keciap va bene?


Dipende, se poi vuoi andare all'ospedale è ok.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Te lo sconsiglio, fallo con roba più leggera. Quella è davvero pesante...



Addirittura? Cos'è fuoco liquido?


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Settembre 2012)

Quasi...


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Dove la vendono?


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Lo voglio  dove l'hai trovato?


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

a me il piccante leggere piace ma già se è leggermente troppo forte mi fa ******...immagino quella roba lì..mio zio una volta si è strofinato le mani con un peperoncino fortissimo e con una scusa le ha strofinate sul mio occhio...volevo morire!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a me il piccante leggere piace ma già se è leggermente troppo forte mi fa ******...immagino quella roba lì..mio zio una volta si è strofinato le mani con un peperoncino fortissimo e con una scusa le ha strofinate sul mio occhio...volevo morire!!!


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Comunque si dice che il piccante faccia bene alla respirazione o a qualcosa del genere.

A proposito la scorsa domenica ho ordinato una pizza "alla messicana" per provarla..sul listino leggevo jalapenos e nomi strani; tutte cose mai sentite ...era piccante tosto...con zucchine piccantissime e amare ....alla fine pero' l' ho mangiata perche' avevo una fame terribile.

Detto cio' ...mi piacciono molto le salsicce di fegato piccanti mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

Una dei più bei monologhi di ogni tempo



> La vita dovrebbe essere vissuta al contrario.
> Tanto per cominciare si dovrebbe iniziare morendo, e così tricchete tracchete il trauma è bello che superato.
> Quindi ti svegli in un letto di ospedale e apprezzi il fatto che vai migliorando giorno dopo giorno.
> Poi ti dimettono perché stai bene e la prima cosa che fai è andare in posta a ritirare la tua pensione e te la godi al meglio. Col passare del tempo le tue forze aumentano, il tuo fisico migliora, le rughe scompaiono.
> ...


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Settembre 2012)

Ripensavo al discorso “karma” e su come a volte non serva impegnarsi troppo per ottenere qualcosa che può semplicemente cader dal cielo. Ci stavo riflettendo su. 
Penso che sia quel che la maggior parte delle persone crede nel momento stesso in cui ti si infilano tra i piedi per aver qualcosa in ritorno. Quando iniziano a parlarti, fare discorsi di cui probabilmente non conoscono loro stessi il reale significato ed in qualche modo hanno come l’intenzione di venderti un’immagine che non gli appartiene. La verità è che a loro non frega un caxxo di nessuno, ma proprio nessuno, se non di loro stessi.
Pensavo che mi piacerebbe davvero avere qualcosa per cui sbattermi e a cui dedicarmi per la vita. Non mi riferisco a qualcosa nello specifico, perché non ho le idee chiare, mai avute. Però quel di cui sono convinto è che al contrario delle persone di cui sopra, io sia una persona che, forse non lo dà troppo a vedere, degli altri si interessa; per lo meno a coloro i quali tentano un avvicinamento. E per interesse, ovviamente, non parlo necessariamente di conoscenza dei dettagli. Semplicemente sono uno a cui sta a cuore il benessere di chi gli sta vicino. Forse non sono in grado di fare stare bene tutti, forse non sono capace di fare stare bene nessuno; ma mi ci preoccupo. Provo ad esser attento. 
Sono convintissimo che per avere qualcosa si debba necessariamente sbattersi. In ogni campo, in ogni frangente. Perché magari è l’occasione, a pioverti in testa, ma poi ci devi lavorare su per avere qualcosa di soddisfacente. Il guaio è che comincio a credere che non ne valga più realmente la pena. Energia e tempo buttati.
A volte mi dico che avere tanti dubbi è positivo, sprona al ragionamento per la soluzione definitiva. Altre, come ora, mi fa solo incaxxare, perché la soluzione definitiva pare non esistere.
Notte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Una dei più bei monologhi di ogni tempo



Spettacolare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2012)

Youness su facebook parla sempre di donne


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Ci son delle volte che mi metto a pensare, e mi passano per la mente i pensieri più oscuri. Così, non penso quasi mai.


----------



## yelle (5 Settembre 2012)

in questi giorni non faccio che pensare a Sic.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2012)

darren marshall ha scritto:


>



ahhahaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

il vecchio MW è ancora in Top 200!


----------



## Solo (5 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ci son delle volte che mi metto a pensare, e mi passano per la mente i pensieri più oscuri. Così, non penso quasi mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Che si fa di bello?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Insomma siete molto loquaci questa sera


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Settembre 2012)

Tornando al discorso peperoncini, stasera ho assaggiato questa:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120898994364

Molto buona, e anche discretamente piccante. Mangiata con una fetta di pane è strabuona, anche come dolce (è praticamente marmellata piccante).


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Tornando al discorso peperoncini, stasera ho assaggiato questa:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120898994364
> 
> Molto buona, e anche discretamente piccante. Mangiata con una fetta di pane è strabuona, anche come dolce (è praticamente marmellata piccante).



Sei un appassionato di cibo piccante?


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei un appassionato di cibo piccante?



Sempre stato, più o meno. Da quando ho iniziato a coltivarli allora la curiosità su quelli più piccanti è cresciuta sempre di più 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Niente a che vedere con quelli che li staccano dalla pianta e se li pappano. Quelli sono pazzi


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sempre stato, più o meno. Da quando ho iniziato a coltivarli allora la curiosità su quelli più piccanti è cresciuta sempre di più
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Niente a che vedere con quelli che li staccano dalla pianta e se li pappano. Quelli sono pazzi



Andresti d'accordo con mio padre 

Comunque una volta mangiai dei fagioli alla messicana, stavo praticamente per morire  però non so che tipo di peperoncino venne utilizzato.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Settembre 2012)

Io l'habanero l'ho mangiato, non crudo "a secco" in quel modo, ma bruciacchiato in padella, ripieno con mozzarella ed un'alice.
Fortissimo, ma buono, anche in quel modo, penso crudo si possa morire.

Edit: comunque ci sono specie di peperoncino impossibili


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Trinidad Scorpion 
Su un articolo ho letto che per cucinarlo devi mettere la maschera antigas


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

La maschera antigas? O___O comunque questo se ne mangia uno intero di Trinidad Scorpion:


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Settembre 2012)

Si ho letto che i cuochi devono metterla per sicurezza, e che in alcuni casi i guanti in lattice vengono danneggiati 
http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=14665

Boh, quel tipo pare ancora vivo, magari son solo leggende metropolitane.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Si ho letto che i cuochi devono metterla per sicurezza, e che in alcuni casi i guanti in lattice vengono danneggiati
> http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=14665
> 
> Boh, quel tipo pare ancora vivo, magari son solo leggende metropolitane.



Beh comunque non ha passato 5 minuti gradevoli


----------



## yelle (5 Settembre 2012)

ho bisogno di un altro concerto di Bruce.


----------



## Stex (5 Settembre 2012)

Dopo 3 gg di preparazione sono finito. Ho dolori in punti che nn sapevo di avere...


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Settembre 2012)

Si, ci vorrebbero diverse precauzioni, ad esempio se tagli il peperoncino tritato e lo butti nel lavandino e mandi l'acqua, tempo 5 secondi ed inizi a tossire. Irrita parecchio.

Comunque a crudo sono quasi tutti immangiabili per i miei gusti. Anche quelli poco piccanti, faccio fatica a mandarli giù per il sapore più che per la piccantezza.


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2012)

Rai movie

Tarantino

Le Iene

Punto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Settembre 2012)

Odio dover ripetere a quest'ora  ma non possono mettere gli esami il pomeriggio?


----------



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2012)

E cambia sto nick  [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Odio questo mal di gola del cacchio!!!!


----------



## Shallappalla (6 Settembre 2012)

tarapia tapioco o no?


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

Ci piace la fre, ci piace la fre, ci piace la fre...frequenza centotredici!!!


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

ansia da lavoro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma deve tornare per forza questo caldo maledetto?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Settembre 2012)

~ Milan 1899 ~
Grazie per i tuoi miracoli... ♥

San Abbiati ♥


Ebbbbbbbehhhhhhhhh


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2012)

che caldo stasera.....rivoglio il fresco


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

domani sono a fare i test per l'università, speriamo bene


----------



## GioNF (7 Settembre 2012)

Si puó fare uno jagerbomb versione portatile  mischiando in una bottiglietta d'acqua vuota la redbull e lo jager? O viene uno schifo?


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ieri ho visitato la ******** Sistina,molto bella.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Niente parolacce


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2012)

censurare anche ********(se riferito alla ******** sistina)è a dir poco eroico


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Niente parolacce


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visitato la ******** Sistina,molto bella.



Sto morendo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto morendo



faremo tutti insieme un pellegrinaggio alla ******** sistina

oh waitcensura


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia che mal di coccia


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che mal di coccia



Dovresti smetterla di lavorare di mano tutto il giorno


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Che fate gente?


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Guardo la giovine italia che le prende da brigitta bulgari


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Basta,mi sono rotto con ste scommesse. Ero tutto contento per aver indovinato Estonia-Romania 2,e poi questa Italia mi prende il pareggio con la Bulgaria.

Oggi comunque non è stata una bruttissima giornata.Ho passato l'esame di fisica


----------



## Isao (8 Settembre 2012)

Ieri, con enorme ritardo, l'ho fatto la prima volta..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2012)

Ah ppperò. Bene sono contento per te!


----------



## Isao (8 Settembre 2012)

La cosa più bella, per assurdo, è stata togliersi di dosso questo macigno..


----------



## Butcher (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> faremo tutti insieme un pellegrinaggio alla ******** sistina
> 
> oh waitcensura



 ********


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Settembre 2012)

Grande isao! 
Che ricordi! La prima volta è un po imbarazzante 
Vabbe per le ragazze è peggio 



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Basta,mi sono rotto con ste scommesse. Ero tutto contento per aver indovinato Estonia-Romania 2,e poi questa Italia mi prende il pareggio con la Bulgaria.
> 
> Oggi comunque non è stata una bruttissima giornata.Ho passato l'esame di fisica



L'avevo presa pure io la romania! Anche galles - belgio (2) e malta - armenia (2) e poi altre facili..
E vado a sbagliare l'over di olanda - turchia (2-0) e bulgaria - italia
Maledette schedine


----------



## Isao (8 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Grande isao!
> Che ricordi! La prima volta è un po imbarazzante
> Vabbe per le ragazze è peggio



Più che imbarazzo avevo una paura fottuta di fare un figura di menta colossale xD


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

auguri ad [MENTION=264]amarildo[/MENTION] !


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> auguri ad [MENTION=264]amarildo[/MENTION] !



Tanti auguri!


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Gente vi vedo poco svegli oggi non fatemi chiamare Ice


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2012)

C'è una cosa che mi chiedo da anni: si potrebbero utilizzare missili per proteggersi dagli tsunami? Ovvero bombardare le onde con i missili e "disperderle" con l'esplosione/l'onda d'urto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Mmmh è una cosa cosi folle che potrebbe funzionare


----------



## prd7 (10 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che mi chiedo da anni: si potrebbero utilizzare missili per proteggersi dagli tsunami? Ovvero bombardare le onde con i missili e "disperderle" con l'esplosione/l'onda d'urto?



In realtà potrebbe anche non smorzare l'onda ma amplificarla, ti ricordo che è impossibile controllare un esplosione. Questo progetto viene riproposto più volte per abbattere asteroidi potenzialmente dannosi, ma si parla di missili nucleari.


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> In realtà potrebbe anche non smorzare l'onda ma amplificarla, ti ricordo che è impossibile controllare un esplosione. Questo progetto viene riproposto più volte per abbattere asteroidi potenzialmente dannosi, ma si parla di missili nucleari.


Ma se il missile lo faccio esplodere qualche metro prima del contatto con l'onda allora c'è lo scontro "frontale" con l'esplosione/l'onda d'urto, difficile amplifichi, o no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma se il missile lo faccio esplodere qualche metro prima del contatto con l'onda allora c'è lo scontro "frontale" con l'esplosione/l'onda d'urto, difficile amplifichi, o no?



Sembrano discorsi tra supercattivi dei fumetti


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

C'è Kayden Kross su reddit che risponde alle vostre domande!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Amo Gionf ma lei non contraccambia


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma si deciderà ad arrivare l'autunno o no?


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Settembre 2012)

Stasera ho commesso un gravissimo errore.

Ho comprato:







e






Tragedia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto sei il milionesimo visitatore in bacheca un se po vede


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benvenuto sei il milionesimo visitatore in bacheca un se po vede



Puoi passare a quello successivo e comprare una casa ^___^


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2012)

Un po' di phiga qui?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

admin ha scritto:


> puoi passare a quello successivo e comprare una casa ^___^


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno ha visto le olimpiadi di mediaset su italia 1? 

Se lo sapevo prima... me ne sono accorto solo alle 11, mi son ammazzato dalle risate 

Ho visto un ottimo Laudadio, il tipo delle bici di striscia che tra un po' si ammazzava con gli ostacoli, un tipo di Zelig si è lussato una spalla cadendo alla fine dei 100  assurdo 

Speriamo la mettano On Demand


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2012)

Io ho visto la staffetta 400x4...sembravano bradipi..


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

4x4 ritmo maratona, speravo fosse più equilibrata per vederli azzuffarsi nei cambi, emozionante il finale col tipo di Zelig che resiste al ritorno di quello delle Iene


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2012)

Possibile che oggi 13 Settembre ci sia già la nebbia?   

Che strazio i periodi di freddo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Possibile che oggi 13 Settembre ci sia già la nebbia?
> 
> Che strazio i periodi di freddo



Che goduria il freddo invece!


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

Sto pensando a un progetto importante: che avatar metto? Mi son rotto di dare importanza a Fester


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2012)

è tutto il giorno che il banner qui sopra di ebay annunci cerca di rifilarmi una fiat stilo...non la vogliooooo è una macchina di caaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Cm Punk (15 Settembre 2012)

Come non può non iniziare male una giornata quando ti svegli per colpa della musica house di una festa di mattina? Ma come si fa andare a ballare la mattina?
Crepassero tutti quei dj vocalist e bimbi******* che gridono!


----------



## Canonista (16 Settembre 2012)

Devo trovare 600 euro...SUBITO


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

L'unica notizia positiva di ieri sera è il nuovo record di utenti collegati al forum


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

Avrei una domanda per gli shoppers:

qualcuno sa dove si acquistano (anche online, ma preferirei nel caso non vi fossero voli transoceanici) i poster motivazionali?


----------



## yelle (16 Settembre 2012)

me*daset colpisce ancora, niente parco chiuso nè podio. Devono crepare tutti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] da dov'è tratta l'immagine in firma ?


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Devo trovare 600 euro...SUBITO



Io 39


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] da dov'è tratta l'immagine in firma ?



L'ha disegnata qualcuno in onore della frase sopra essa 
Entrambe tratte da Breaking Bad,se è quello che volevi sapere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'ha disegnata qualcuno in onore della frase sopra essa
> Entrambe tratte da Breaking Bad,se è quello che volevi sapere


Capisco.


----------



## Canonista (16 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io 39



Ma tu non vuoi un Sigma 8-16


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma tu non vuoi un Sigma 8-16



Capito, pagare in natura ti riesce difficile?


----------



## Canonista (16 Settembre 2012)

Beh, acquistandolo su internet diventa difficile...dovrei vedere se accettano videochat, tu che dici?


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh, acquistandolo su internet diventa difficile...dovrei vedere se accettano videochat, tu che dici?



Sì direi che per 600 € potresti ridicolizzarti come il tipo che faceva il gay su chat roulette sulle note di Coll mi meibi


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Voglio condividere le mie esperienze da "detective" 

Ho iniziato il corso dell'apprendistato, c'è una come dire, interessante...onestamente ci ho a malapena scambiato una battuta. So solo il nome. Così vado a controllare le email della coordinatrice del corso, ci sono tutte le email (una cinquantina), ce n'è uno che mi colpise subito, l'iniziale del nome è quella giusta poi c'è un punto ed infine il cognome. Potrebbe essere lei.
Non si sa mai, chiediamo al nostro amico Google se l'ha mai sentita nominare. Escono pochi risultati, uno però sembra utile allo scopo più degli altri, e' un'articolo di un giornale provinciale che elenca la lista dei diplomati nell'anno 2010. Il nome c'è, l'età c'è. A questo punto è lei...
Io sono iscritto a Facebook solo per "cortesia", lo uso solo in rari casi e non per questioni personali. Per curiosità comunque accedo e faccio una rapida ricerca, risultato: non è iscritta a Facebook (maledizione, ce l'hanno tutti, proprio lei no...motivo per cui però l'interesse cresce...).
Preferisco non destare sospetti, così uso un account inventato di sana pianta. Avevo notato un account interessante, aveva lo stesso cognome ed i tratti somatici erano molto simili, probabilmente era la sorella o qualcosa del genere. Prima richiesta di amicizia inviata.
Nell'attesa riprendo la lista dei diplomati, essendo suddivisa in classe mi è sembrato logico iniziare a cercare e aggiungere qualche nome della sua ex-classe tra gli "amici". Inizio a vedere le prime amicizie accettate...
Riesco ad intavolare una falsissima discussione con la presunta sorella (di svariati anni più piccola), e ad un certo punto sparo nel mezzo un bel "ma com'è che si chiama tua sorella? non mi ricordo mai, *nome della tipa* per caso?". Risposta positiva, a questo punto so anche dove abita (la geolocalizzazione delle foto rende tutto molto semplice). Nel frattempo vedo che si collega un suo ex-compagno di classe, spulcio un pò tra le foto più datate se c'è qualche foto a scuola ecc, ne trovo a bizzeffe ma di lei nessuna traccia. Così esordisco con un tuffo a bomba "ma come mai non ci sono foto della *cognome della tipa* nelle foto di classe?". Questo senza nemmeno chiedermi chi io fossi blatera qualcosa e poi mi dice non l'ha più sentita dopo il diploma. Ho in mente una scusa talmente idiot che nemmeno un ritargiven berrebbe (ma essendo costui juventino a vedere dalle foto...) continuo con un "Sto facendo una specie di collage delle ultime classi degli ultimi 5 anni, mi manca solo la vostra, possibile che *nome della tipa* non abbia un ragazzo o qualcuno con cui è rimasta in contatto?" (Così già che ci sono vedo se è già impegnata...). Alla fine (ahimè, avrei preferito non sapere...) riesco in qualche modo a estrapolare il cognome del ragazzo della tipa.
Sfancu*o il gobbo e torno dalla sorella. La situazione si fa delicata, per entrare nei dettagli devo sembrare quantomeno un conoscente così dalla tastiera partorisco un furbissimo "Ehi, salutami il *cognome del ragazzo o ex*" (domanda con duplice scopo, serve sia per capire se effettivamente e' lui il suo ragazzo e se stanno ancora insieme). La risposta mi taglia le gambe, stanno ancora insieme. Infine riesco a scoprire che sono la bellezza di 6 anni che stanno insieme. Che cu lo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io 39



Ve li presto io i soldi con l'interesse del 65%


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

...continua...


Tutto questo per farvi capire l'assurdo potenziale che ha uno strumento come Facebook se dato in mano a dei ritargivens o poco più...
In due ore nemmeno sono riuscito a scoprire praticamente tutto di una persona (cosa fattibile in 10 minuti se avesse avuto un proprio account). Può anche essere che abbia trovato dei ritarded number one, ma credo che nel 90% dei casi la storia si ripeterebbe. Basta un pò di fantasia (ma nemmeno troppa)

ps: in b4 "ma va?"


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> ...continua...
> 
> 
> Tutto questo per farvi capire l'assurdo potenziale che ha uno strumento come Facebook se dato in mano a dei ritargivens o poco più...
> ...


Con Internet e i social network ormai è possibile sapere praticamente tutto di una persona.


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Voglio condividere le mie esperienze da "detective"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Degenerate X ha scritto:


> ...continua...
> 
> 
> Tutto questo per farvi capire l'assurdo potenziale che ha uno strumento come Facebook se dato in mano a dei ritargivens o poco più...
> ...



Ma penso che facebook serva praticamente solo a questo. Io cerco continuamente ragazze di cui so a malapena qualcosina e puntualmente le trovo (e puntualmente sono fidanzate). La cosa preoccupante è che se anche non ci sei su fb, ci sono i pirla che spiattellano la tua vita al primo account fasullo.


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> ...continua...
> 
> ps: in b4 "ma va?"


----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Voglio condividere le mie esperienze da "detective"
> 
> Ho iniziato il corso dell'apprendistato, c'è una come dire, interessante...onestamente ci ho a malapena scambiato una battuta. So solo il nome. Così vado a controllare le email della coordinatrice del corso, ci sono tutte le email (una cinquantina), ce n'è uno che mi colpise subito, l'iniziale del nome è quella giusta poi c'è un punto ed infine il cognome. Potrebbe essere lei.
> Non si sa mai, chiediamo al nostro amico Google se l'ha mai sentita nominare. Escono pochi risultati, uno però sembra utile allo scopo più degli altri, e' un'articolo di un giornale provinciale che elenca la lista dei diplomati nell'anno 2010. Il nome c'è, l'età c'è. A questo punto è lei...
> ...


Tutto questo e poi? FOREVER ALONE! Hero!


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

> "Sto facendo una specie di collage delle ultime classi degli ultimi 5 anni, mi manca solo la vostra, possibile che *nome della tipa* non abbia un ragazzo o qualcuno con cui è rimasta in contatto?"



Hai mai pensato di lavorare per la CIA? Anti sgamissimo questo piano


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Non sarebbe stato piu semplice chiederglielo [MENTION=41]Degenerate X[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tutto questo e poi? FOREVER ALONE! Hero!



Questo è il punto. La faccia che avevo quando ho letto che sono 6 anni è stata epica, lo ammetto. 

Eccola:







- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe stato piu semplice chiederglielo @Degenerate X ?



Quindi dici che dovrei chiederlo a Degenerate X? Mmm non saprei, non mi sembra il caso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

ma state guardando veline??? tutte bellissime...spero che vince una Italiana


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

Vince la spagnola..gran bella figliola..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

ci sono 3 italiane stupende...alessia-diletta e nausicaa


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Dopo giorni e giorni di "attesa", sono riuscito a far bloccare l'auto che voglio.
Sono particolarmente fiero, ho gestito tutto da solo senza quasi nessun aiuto da parte dei miei genitori, e cosa di cui vado ancora più fiero è che me la comprerò al 100% con i miei soldi.

Vamos


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Domani ho un esame..passato tutto il giorno a studiare,mi sento tutto rimbambito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

Il mio nuovo avatar domina


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ci sono 3 italiane stupende...alessia-diletta e nausicaa



chi ha vinto alla fine?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> chi ha vinto alla fine?



in 4 sono passate alla finale, la spagnola brutta (numero 5), alessia(7), nausicaa(8) e carola(2)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Oh quella Carola pare Pippo Inzaghi di faccia! Anzi.. Super Pippo è più carina <3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

al posto della spagnola doveva starci la 6 o al massimo la 4...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi qualcuno di voi ha "pannellato" poster, in casa?

Ne ho presi due ma mi scoccia parecchio lasciarci 80 euro di cornici per uno, e mi hanno detto che mettendoli su un compensato e "plastificandoli" l'effetto è ottimo ed è meno dispendioso.

Pareri?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma che animali siamo?
Nemmeno gli auguri ad una delle nostre utentesse abbiamo fatto oggi? Siamo agggghiacccianti!!
Tanti auguri yelle!!


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma che animali siamo?
> Nemmeno gli auguri ad una delle nostre utentesse abbiamo fatto oggi? Siamo agggghiacccianti!!
> Tanti auguri yelle!!


ero già offesa 
grazie! XD


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

Io aspettavo proprio la mezzanotte, mi hai rovinato la sorpresa 

Auguri a parte gli scherzi


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ero già offesa
> grazie! XD



Prego, mi sono salvato in corner 




Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io aspettavo proprio la mezzanotte, mi hai rovinato la sorpresa
> 
> Auguri a parte gli scherzi



Tu ancora più in corner di me, tutti gli altri ormai sono fuori tempo massimo. 

OT: a proposito, ma nel vecchio forum non c'erano i thread per i compleanni? Mi pare di si, ma in che sezione stavano?


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2012)

Regolamento


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Regolamento



Ah è vero! Però non mi piaceva molto come soluzione, forse sarebbe più sensato creare un topic unico per tutti i compleanni no?
Dai amministratori, lavorate un po', ultimamente non avete avuto proprio niente da fare, forza.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Certa gente è davvero POVERA di cervello.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certa gente è davvero POVERA di cervello.




Oddio, detto così sembra quasi fosse riferito al mio messaggio...
Non credo, ma a scanso di equivoci sottolineo che era ovviamente ironico, visto il passaggio del forum alla nuova piattaforma!


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Oddio, detto così sembra quasi fosse riferito al mio messaggio...
> Non credo, ma a scanso di equivoci sottolineo che era ovviamente ironico, visto il passaggio del forum alla nuova piattaforma!



Ci mancherebbe! 

Era un pensiero Libero!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ero già offesa
> grazie! XD



Auguri


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ero già offesa
> grazie! XD


Io ho aspettato il giorno successivo perché avevo letto che desideravi che tutti si dimenticassero, quindi auguri in ritardo


----------



## cris (20 Settembre 2012)

non succede, ma se succede, GODO come un riccio.


----------



## Isao (20 Settembre 2012)

Hanno eliminato la spagnola, incompetenti.


----------



## yelle (20 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Auguri


grazie!



Harvey ha scritto:


> Io ho aspettato il giorno successivo perché avevo letto che desideravi che tutti si dimenticassero, quindi auguri in ritardo


ahah, grazie per il pensiero


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Settembre 2012)

Nuovo avatar, peccato si legga un pò male


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Un fine settimana tranquillo non sarebbe male per una volta 


P.S.
Dege ormai ti sei convertito a Breaking Bad, bravo figliuolo!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (22 Settembre 2012)

Volevo aprirci un topic ma lo scrivo qui:

*****-gossip, la nuova frontiera del *****.
Gabriele Paolini


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











messo sotto contratto da tale Federico De Vincenzo (autore del film della Tommasi) per un futuro film "*****", ecco le parole di De Vincenzo al riguardo, leggetele vi prego:

“Non il solito pornazzo, ma un’operazione mediatica. Con Gabriele abbiamo girato video e film originalissimi: *lui irrompe su un set, durante gli amplessi, per parlare dei preservativi e costringere gli attori ***** ad utilizzarli* per prevenire malattie gravissime come l’Aids. Ma non rivelo di più sennò vi rovino la sorpresa”

AHAHAHAH se succede veramente io emigro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Volevo aprirci un topic ma lo scrivo qui:
> 
> *****-gossip, la nuova frontiera del *****.
> Gabriele Paolini
> ...


Quanto lo odio


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Volevo aprirci un topic ma lo scrivo qui:
> 
> *****-gossip, la nuova frontiera del *****.
> Gabriele Paolini
> ...


e che schifo,mado'.Io la voglia di emigrare va aldila ' di Paolino,st'Italia oramai......


----------



## Shallappalla (22 Settembre 2012)

Penso che questo Forum si sia esageratamente imborghesito, non è più per tifosi, è da circolo di lettere... Regà...


----------



## francylomba (22 Settembre 2012)

ogni volta a settembre ho la tentazione forte di riprendere hip hop ma quando penso che devo sborsare un 100 per 10 lezioni cambio idea.. ho il rimpianto di non avere cominciato prima ( ho fatto 3 anni solo)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



beccatevi i due dal minuto 1.20 che spettacolohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zw-jNjmG-o&feature=related


----------



## francylomba (23 Settembre 2012)

Voglio andare ad abitare da sola , dove nessuno mi rompa le scatole e mi chieda 3 mila cose al giorno . la domenica poi è insopportabile mi inonda di cose da fare mentre mia sorella che si rinchiude in camera sua fa un cavolo.. grrrr voglio scappareee


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

oggi ho proprio le palle girate.
Non posso neanche andare a fare la gita fotografica a lecco. E ora ci mancava solo quella cogliona che si mette a fare storie riguardo al bar dove andare a vedere la partita.


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

eh. Sempre a lamentarsi che la sua vita fa schifo, ma quando c'è bisogno di andare a Cannes ci mette niente, eh.
**** quanto odio quelli che fanno così. ***** ti lamenti di continuo a fare!


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Yelle ascolta allo zio ais, prendi un coltello , silenziosamente ti avvicini agli obiettivi, fai un bel respiro, li infilzi per bene alla gola fino a squarciargli la bocca tipo il joker, poi dici la frase alla romanzo criminale " cooo tanti saluti da yelle" , dunque accendi il gas, esci di casa e corri corri corri come il vento stile palio di siena, e solo quando sentirai Boooommm potrai dire di essere la nuova kill bill


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

l'idea mi piace sin troppo


----------



## Canonista (23 Settembre 2012)

Che palle ste femmine, oggi te la danno e domani non se la sentono, dopodomani te la ridanno ed il giorno seguente pensano di aver sbagliato... 
Fortuna che è la ragazza di un conoscente e non la mia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2012)

Ohi, oggi si è superato il record di visite


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Yelle ascolta allo zio ais, prendi un coltello , silenziosamente ti avvicini agli obiettivi, fai un bel respiro, li infilzi per bene alla gola fino a squarciargli la bocca tipo il joker, poi dici la frase alla romanzo criminale " cooo tanti saluti da yelle" , dunque accendi il gas, esci di casa e corri corri corri come il vento stile palio di siena, e solo quando sentirai Boooommm potrai dire di essere la nuova kill bill


  poi dici Vinzano


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Yelle ascolta allo zio ais, prendi un coltello , silenziosamente ti avvicini agli obiettivi, fai un bel respiro, li infilzi per bene alla gola fino a squarciargli la bocca tipo il joker, poi dici la frase alla romanzo criminale " cooo tanti saluti da yelle" , dunque accendi il gas, esci di casa e corri corri corri come il vento stile palio di siena, e solo quando sentirai Boooommm potrai dire di essere la nuova kill bill



sei pazzo. completamente.

ROTFL


----------



## Canonista (25 Settembre 2012)

Arrivato il battery grip con due batterie di quelle stupide, 30 euro spesi benissimo


----------



## yelle (25 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Arrivato il battery grip con due batterie di quelle stupide, 30 euro spesi benissimo


30 euro? 0_0


----------



## Canonista (25 Settembre 2012)

Ovvio, di più non avrei certo speso 
I <3 Aputure!


----------



## Cm Punk (26 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia questa città tra mafia,zingari, raccomandazioni ecc.. è praticamente invivibile, quanto vorrei andarmene da qua, prima o poi lo farò e non ci tornerò mai più.
Ti rubano qualcosa e la polizia non fa nulla, anzi devi andare a cercare il ladro (gli zingari) e poi se non hai conoscenze o ti va male va a finire che devi pagare anche per una cosa tua
Poi non si deve essere razzisti...


----------



## Canonista (26 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Mamma mia questa città tra mafia,zingari, raccomandazioni ecc.. è praticamente invivibile, quanto vorrei andarmene da qua, prima o poi lo farò e non ci tornerò mai più.
> Ti rubano qualcosa e la polizia non fa nulla, anzi devi andare a cercare il ladro (gli zingari) e poi se non hai conoscenze o ti va male va a finire che devi pagare anche per una cosa tua
> Poi non si deve essere razzisti...


Organizzatevi tra di voi e fate piazza pulita.
La polizia per queste cose non interverrà mai...

Cosa ti hanno rubato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

Ma che succede ? Il profilo e il menu sono scomparsi rotfl


----------



## Canonista (26 Settembre 2012)

Stavo giusto per scrivere "aridateme la barra utente!!!!!!" 
Dai che devo mettere l'avatar


----------



## francylomba (28 Settembre 2012)

che scatole cercare lavoro a Roma da settentrionale è uno strazio.. pero' i meridionali li prendono eh 
grr


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> che scatole cercare lavoro a Roma da settentrionale è uno strazio.. pero' i meridionali li prendono eh
> grr


A dire il vero non prendono proprio nessuno


----------



## francylomba (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A dire il vero non prendono proprio nessuno



vero anche questo ma mi paiono poco inclini a assumere gente che viene dal nord.. alla fine roma ha pochi veri romani


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> vero anche questo ma mi paiono poco inclini a assumere gente che viene dal nord.. alla fine roma ha pochi veri romani



Ma no non è vero che non assumono gente del nord, semplicemente non c'è lavoro. Sono gli stranieri trovano lavoro più facilmente perchè non chiedono di essere messi in regola e non chiedono stipendi esosi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Povera bestia, ha finito di soffrire [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Canonista (29 Settembre 2012)

Se volete mangiare in un ristorante a Torino, andate solo da "La Cantinella" e prendete una porzione per 2 di carne alla pietra (loro dicono di mangiarla in minimo due persone, io me la sono sbranata da solo, metà al sangue e metà un po' più cotta...e poi prendete il dolce con gli amaretti, di cui non ricordo il nome...spettacolo, è bello andare a nanna con la panza piena, good night


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

In settimana parto a fare il barbone, INVINCIBILE


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In settimana parto a fare il barbone, INVINCIBILE


Che uomo


----------



## Dexter (29 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> che scatole cercare lavoro a Roma da settentrionale è uno strazio.. pero' i meridionali li prendono eh
> grr


  ma per favore dai...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In settimana parto a fare il barbone, INVINCIBILE



Se passi di qui fammi un fischio che ti faccio compagnia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> ma per favore dai...



Glie l'ho detto che non è cosi, spero abbia capito


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

Temporale della Domenica pomeriggio. Bello, mi piace.


----------



## Canonista (30 Settembre 2012)

Devo sviluppare più di mille RAW


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Temporale della Domenica pomeriggio. Bello, mi piace.



Qui è da ieri che piove


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Barboni che si dice?


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che vuoi che si dica? Si vive alla giornata e si tira a campare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che vuoi che si dica? Si vive alla giornata e si tira a campare...



Come sempre insomma


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ho voglia di pasticcini e torte , di dolci..mmmm.., domani compro una di quelle torte gelato che si trovano nei banconi del supermercato


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho voglia di pasticcini e torte , di dolci..mmmm.., domani compro una di quelle torte gelato che si trovano nei banconi del supermercato



Al pistacchio mi raccomando


----------



## Canonista (3 Ottobre 2012)

Adobe Premiere, che rottura di gonadi


----------



## yelle (3 Ottobre 2012)

la prossima volta non sto più a fare complimenti (cioè, ma guarda che risposte!), la prossima volta le dico solo "sì, hai ragione, sei un cesso allucinante". E che *****, dai! Non si può!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Gente bisogna rianimare un pò questo topic!


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> la prossima volta non sto più a fare complimenti (cioè, ma guarda che risposte!), la prossima volta le dico solo "sì, hai ragione, sei un cesso allucinante". E che *****, dai! Non si può!




Beh' mica e' una novita' che blu sia cesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh' mica e' una novita' che blu sia cesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente sta arrivando il freddo


----------



## yelle (4 Ottobre 2012)

FUCK mi sta tornando l'herpes!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh' mica e' una novita' che blu sia cesso





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


 [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]??


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh' mica e' una novita' che blu sia cesso



@Iceman mentre galleggi.....non dovresti sforzarti.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]??


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], ice ha tanti problemi, capiamolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Iceman mentre galleggi.....non dovresti sforzarti.....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Abovvo, abovvo, i peggiori utenti del circuito, bleah.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abovvo, abovvo, i peggiori utenti del circuito, bleah.



...siamo in democrazia..... purtroppo


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Sti ozzɐɔ di templates mi fanno uscire matto


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono laureatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Dottore in Ingegneria Informatica


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi sono laureatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Dottore in Ingegneria Informatica



Complimenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi sono laureatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Dottore in Ingegneria Informatica



Congratulazioni!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi sono laureatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Dottore in Ingegneria Informatica



Complimentoni,io ci sono quasi,mancano solo quattro anni (se tutto va bene)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Congratulazioni!


Dernar, tu quando ti laurei ?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dernar, tu quando ti laurei ?



...aspetta quella honoris causa....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...aspetta quella honoris causa....


...per l'accattonaggio


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dernar, tu quando ti laurei ?


Tra pochi mesi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra pochi mesi


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Tanto anche con la laurea non troverò lavoro


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tanto anche con la laurea non troverò lavoro



...sposa una ricca


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...sposa una ricca


Questo è il piano B che abbiamo in mente io e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo è il piano B che abbiamo in mente io e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]



....sareste una buona coppia


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....sareste una buona coppia


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

In cosa ti laurei darren? 

Diventeremooo diventeremooo diventeremo dei barboonn


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In cosa ti laurei darren?
> 
> Diventeremooo diventeremooo diventeremo dei barboonn



Filosofia e Scienze Neurocognitive


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>




Vedi l'allegato 52


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo è il piano B che abbiamo in mente io e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


Iceman non vuole diventare un invincibile ?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Filosofia e Scienze Neurocognitive


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iceman non vuole diventare un invincibile ?


Ci puoi ospitare tu? I napoletani sono noti per la loro ospitalità 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


>



LOL


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

Che collabORATORE [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci puoi ospitare tu? I napoletani sono noti per la loro ospitalità


Certo! Però il caffè te lo porti da casa


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo! Però il caffè te lo porti da casa



Comunque mi fa sempre strano conoscere napoletani che non tifano napoli


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu ma fai uno di quei lavori che si fanno da casa?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Macche' darry la casa di splendidi e' il vesuvio


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che collabORATORE [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]



..certo che reggere il confronto con un retore come te è dura.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Blu ma fai uno di quei lavori che si fanno da casa?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Macche' darry la casa di splendidi e' il vesuvio




No.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Blu ma fai uno di quei lavori che si fanno da casa?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Macche' darry la casa di splendidi e' il vesuvio



ROTFL Me lo vedo Splendidi urlare Forza Milan travolto dalla lava 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..certo che reggere il confronto con un retore come te è dura.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Blu tu che sei sempre misterioso, racconta qualcosa di te


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ROTFL Me lo vedo Splendidi urlare Forza Milan travolto dalla lava
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



....perché dovrei?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....perché dovrei?



Sai com'è tra collaboratori


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sai com'è tra collaboratori



....certo che messa così cambia tutto.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comunque mi fa sempre strano conoscere napoletani che non tifano napoli


Te di dove sei ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Te di dove sei ?



Prov. di Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prov. di Roma


Embè, perché non tifi Riomma o Lazzie ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....certo che messa così cambia tutto.....









- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Embè, perché non tifi Riomma o Lazzie ?



No ma la mia non era una critica, è che fa strano vedere napoletani non tifare napoli su 10 napoletani che conosco 9 tifano napoli


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque i panini imbottiti dei salumieri sono i migliori. 

Fisso prosc.crudo e gorgonzola, dio mio, una delle cose piu' buone del mondo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque i panini imbottiti dei salumieri sono i migliori.
> 
> Fisso prosc.crudo e gorgonzola, dio mio, una delle cose piu' buone del mondo



.....il senso della vita secondo ice...


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbe' blu dicci almeno quanto sei alto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbe' blu dicci almeno quanto sei alto



....abbastanza.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren,blu apriamo un'agenzia di pompe funebri? Almeno non falliremo mai e saremo sempre ricchi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren,blu apriamo un'agenzia di pompe funebri? Almeno non falliremo mai e saremo sempre ricchi.



Io ci avevo già pensato, i morti ci sono sempre, la crisi non la sentono anzi


----------



## Canonista (5 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma la mia non era una critica, è che fa strano vedere napoletani non tifare napoli su 10 napoletani che conosco 9 tifano napoli


Eh, io sono il decimo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren,blu apriamo un'agenzia di pompe funebri? Almeno non falliremo mai e saremo sempre ricchi.


Il primo cliente sarai tu


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, io sono il decimo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


No tu sei l'undicesimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No tu sei l'undicesimo


 ??


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ??



I misteri della vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I misteri della vita


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


Più che altro......ci serve una mano con lo blog, renditi utile!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro......ci serve una mano con lo blog, renditi utile!


Sono indaffarato e privo di idee al riguardo, per adesso  magari in futuro chissà


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> sono indaffarato e privo di idee al riguardo, per adesso :ziofester: Magari in futuro chissà



bestia!


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2012)

pisolino del pomeriggio, sogno: manchester united - milan 3-5, con 5 gol di antonini. 

  

eh si che non mi sembrava di aver pranzato pesante...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Salve...... qualcuno sveglio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Buongiorno barboni


----------



## Canonista (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma cosa sono questi bottoni "mi piace" sparsi a tradimento nei topic?


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2012)

Che dilemma, ho paura di non dormire la notte, ma perche' de rossi gioca sempre con una manica alzata e una abbassata? Poi non se ci avete mai fatto caso, ma l'anno scorso buffon sulla maglia aveva sempre una chiazzetta al centro.. perche'?


----------



## Butcher (12 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che dilemma, ho paura di non dormire la notte, ma perche' de rossi gioca sempre con una manica alzata e una abbassata? Poi non se ci avete mai fatto caso, ma l'anno scorso buffon sulla maglia aveva sempre una chiazzetta al centro.. perche'?



E Balotelli ha sempre il collo della maglia tutto bagnato, come se si fosse sbrodolato addosso!


----------



## Canonista (12 Ottobre 2012)

È palesemente un tossicodipendente...

A parte gli scherzi, anche io con le felpe ho senpre una manica alzata, non so perché, è un'abitudine


----------



## Miro (13 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che dilemma, ho paura di non dormire la notte, ma perche' de rossi gioca sempre con una manica alzata e una abbassata? Poi non se ci avete mai fatto caso, ma l'anno scorso buffon sulla maglia aveva sempre una chiazzetta al centro.. perche'?



De Rossi lo fa per coprire un tatuaggio mi pare.

Buffon non lo so.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non riesco a completare questa serie numerica ..

125 216 323 ? 729.


So per certo che la risposta e' 512, ma non ho capito come ci si arriva.

E' per un es. di mio fratello , ma non so


----------



## yelle (18 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E Balotelli ha sempre il collo della maglia tutto bagnato, come se si fosse sbrodolato addosso!


sudore?


----------

